# Road Bicycle club / group Barcelona ?



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

I am trying to find a road bicycle club / group in/near Barcelona. I'd like to find others who enjoy 60km - 100km road rides - not focused on speed (I'll average perhaps 20kph, a bit less if significant hills are involved). What I have found is all mountain bike related, rather than road bike, including the Bicycle Club of Cataluña.
Thanks in advance for references, either in Barcelona proper, or in any of the suburbs within an hour or so on the train lines (I don't mind at all taking my bicycle on metro/ FGC/ RENFE to get to and from a road ride).
Cheers,
Jay


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

libove said:


> I am trying to find a road bicycle club / group in/near Barcelona. I'd like to find others who enjoy 60km - 100km road rides - not focused on speed (I'll average perhaps 20kph, a bit less if significant hills are involved). What I have found is all mountain bike related, rather than road bike, including the Bicycle Club of Cataluña.
> Thanks in advance for references, either in Barcelona proper, or in any of the suburbs within an hour or so on the train lines (I don't mind at all taking my bicycle on metro/ FGC/ RENFE to get to and from a road ride).
> Cheers,
> Jay


Hi Jay

Welcome to the forum!

Cant really give you anything specific Im afraid..... but Im surprised there is no one else out there who cant help.

The Spanish as you know are fanatics about their cycling! where I live in Estepona there are loads of em peddling the steets most days and always at weekends! in huge groups .... all road cycles not mountain bikes ... so there must be plenty of groups / clubs out there .... 

Let me see if I can dig anything up .... or someone else out there PLEASE HELP!!

Sue :ranger:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Jay
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> ...


Its the Barcelona bit thats the problem, I dont think we have anyone over there do we???

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Jay

Not sure if you speak/read Spanish or not ? I only spent a couple of minutes on the internet and found some links to cycling in Barcelona

There is a local authority site listing routes etc .... maybe they can give you some information on clubs in the area ?

http://www.bicing.com/home/home.php

Not sure how useful it is or not!!

Sue


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks - I've looked at Bicing, the Bicycle Club of Cataluña, the Cycling Federation of Cataluña, and others. All are either mountain bike focused, or professional / racing related.
-Jay


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

libove said:


> Thanks - I've looked at Bicing, the Bicycle Club of Cataluña, the Cycling Federation of Cataluña, and others. All are either mountain bike focused, or professional / racing related.
> -Jay


Hi Jay

As I said earlier Im not really familiar with whats available in the Barcelona area ... but perhaps you could look at putting an ad in the local papers there ? asking for "cycle pals"!!! Im sure there are plenty of willing people out there somewhere!

Sorry I cant be of more help.

Good luck!
Sue


----------



## ivorra (Sep 24, 2008)

Why not try Amics de la Bici (Amics de la Bici). They are based in Barcelona with their own premises near Sants Railway station. The organisation is voluntary and acts both as a pressure group for cyclists in the city and as a social group organising various excursions by bike, often using the train to get out of the city. Paid membership of Amics also gives the benefit of third party insurance for cyclists and discounts at various cycle stores in the city. I should add that the Amics members are a very friendly and approachable bunch.


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone. The most successful tactic so far has been a post to the usually MTB oriented "Barcelona Bicycling" MeetUp group. This produced so far four different people with interest in the kinds of moderately long road rides I want to do.
So, no 60-90km road riders from the Barcelona region here on this forum? 
Jay


----------

